# Why are my plants short?



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

So have had planted tank for about a year. It started with a 55 and I moved everything to a 125

I have had a lot of the more popular plants but right now have java fern ( lace, thin leaf and normal), Broad Leaf Anubias, amazon sword and the plant that looks like really tall grass.
But the grass plant and all of the java fern will not grow tall. They stay at about 5- 6 inches Now then I bought them they were tall but over time the taller stems have died. The rest of the plants look good and grow new shoots from time to time.

Filtration I have 2 Aquaclear 110s. (Working on a DIY canister filter 600-900gph)
For substrate I have eco-complete 
I have a 4 bulb 48 inch t5 aquaticlife. So I can have all the light I want.
I only turn on 2 bulbs a 6500k and a 10000k for about 7 hours a day. 
I do to have a Co2 set up. 
Have tried flourish and flourish excel. Flourish gets new shoots to grow but they stay short. The excel just gets rid of the algae for a little

So back to my question why are my plants short? 
Is it just because I don't have Co2?

If needed I will get water perimeters in the am.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you may have too much light for java fern. You can switch to swords.


----------

